# Trade Idea: Zebo and Miles



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Would you guys do this trade? I know that giving up Frye would be tough, but Isiah seems to want Miles and Zebo would provide some scoring down low. Personally I wouldn't do this if I were the Knicks, but I think Isiah might go for it.

*Outgoing*

Jalen Rose
6-8 SG from Michigan
12.3 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 2.5 apg in 27.3 minutes

Channing Frye
6-11 C from Arizona
12.3 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 0.8 apg in 24.2 minutes

*Incoming*

Zach Randolph
6-9 PF from Michigan State
18.0 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 34.4 minutes

Darius Miles
6-9 SF from East St. Louis (HS)
14.0 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.8 apg in 32.2 minutes


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

That trade's a DOG!!!!!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

not a chance of happening ,

IT wouldn't trade frye for garnett, so he is off the table for those 2.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Replace Frye with Lee and MAYBE I'd bite. Still doubt it though.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Attila said:


> Would you guys do this trade? I know that giving up Frye would be tough, but Isiah seems to want Miles and Zebo would provide some scoring down low. Personally I wouldn't do this if I were the Knicks, but I think Isiah might go for it.
> 
> *Outgoing*
> 
> ...



You must obviously be a Blazer fan. I would not trade an expiring contract for those two let alone two valueable commodities as those two.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pretty much any trade that results in getting Miles is not a good idea.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> You must obviously be a Blazer fan. I would not trade an expiring contract for those two let alone two valueable commodities as those two.



I am not a Blazer fan. My thinking was the Isiah wants Miles and that he was going to try to use his expiring contracts to get something of value in return. While I wouldn't want Miles or Zebo on my team, I'm not so sure that Isiah wouldn't.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Miles and Z-Bo are never going to be traded in the same package.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Attila said:


> I am not a Blazer fan. My thinking was the Isiah wants Miles and that he was going to try to use his expiring contracts to get something of value in return. While I wouldn't want Miles or Zebo on my team, I'm not so sure that Isiah wouldn't.


Well, I apologize for that. I just believe the trade no purpose for us especially from the Zach Randolph end since he is far from an uptempo player and the main reason why Sebstain Telfair (uptempo PG) was dealt to Boston. As for Miles, we already have Jared Jefferies to do what he does and best of all, he does not bring as much of an ego that can be destructive to the team. He's not as good stat wise but he does what we need him to do and builds team chemistry.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

say no to darius


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Can I get some love for getting the trade partially right, over 6 months before it happened?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Props.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Attila said:


> Can I get some love for getting the trade partially right, over 6 months before it happened?


Much love Attila! :cheers:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Your choice*

Gold star or lollipop? Arm tired from patting yourself on the back? Solicited compliments are worthless.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Your choice*



alphaorange said:


> Gold star or lollipop? Arm tired from patting yourself on the back? Solicited compliments are worthless.



There is something called "rep" in these forums ...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*So its the gold star for you*

Rep......who really cares? What does that get you?


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: So its the gold star for you*



alphaorange said:


> Rep......who really cares? What does that get you?


 It gets me hot dates; chicks dig rep!


----------

